# Hello from Modesto, CA



## Johnny Bees (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am very new to the hobby. So new I do not have any bees yet. I will be picking up 2 packages in May. I am looking for local clubs and other beekeepers so I can gain knowledge. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

The beekeeping club closest to you may be the Delta Bee Club that meets in Oakdale:
http://www.deltabeeclub.com./

You can find other CA clubs listed here:
http://www.californiastatebeekeepers.com/links-affiliated-clubs.html


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome JB!


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome Johnny, and good luck with the bees!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, a club is a great resource , great area for beekeeping


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from Concord. The delta club is very much commercial beekeeper orientated. 
Don't know any hobby club close to you. There is a Sac club, & I'm in Mount Diablo we meet in Walnut Creek.
There is a need for a club in that area.


----------



## essentialhoneybees (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, I just discovered this blog. Just wanted to say hello!


----------

